# WOOD GLUEUP APPLICATOR



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Had so many different glue bottles , brushes , pneumatic powered , tank and hose syringe
Applicator ,etc through the years . 
This stupid simple combination is such a joy for me to use after dealing with the other attempts through the years.
Works absolutely great for my application of gluing the nuts on the threaded 1" Rowell rod . 
Toothbrush slipped through an C cut on Peanut Butter plastic jar , sealed in position with polyureathane adhesive .


----------



## ShapingGrain (Mar 3, 2016)

I love it. So simple and a great idea. I may have to copy this one. I do a lot of board glue-ups for cutting boards and have resorted to simply spreading it with my finger and wiping on a rag when done.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Normally I just run a thin bead right out the bottle on the edge and follow with a lexan scrap. This spreads the glue evenly and thinly to minimize squeeze out. The lexan lets you see the thickness and coverage for strong, 100% coverage bonding.

M


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Good idea. A brush applicator like that makes a lot of sense.

For larger areas, I've become a big fan of credit cards. Spreads fast and evenly, and dried glue peels off (at least PVA does). With a little experience you get a good feel for the amount needed. Though one of these days I'm going to try notching an edge (like a notched trowel) and see if I can get a more consistent amount of glue. Just need to try my wife's pinking shears when she's not looking.

I've used rollers for this, but the CC has proven to be much faster and requires a lot less cleanup.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've gone to tearing off the foam on those foam brushes. They've got a strip of clear plastic inside. They work great and it's got a handle. After the glue dries on it, just bend it a little and the glue is easily peeled off. I've got a couple of each size somewhere in my shop. I need to find them again!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I ve gone to tearing off the foam on those foam brushes. They ve got a strip of clear plastic inside. They work great and it s got a handle. After the glue dries on it, just bend it a little and the glue is easily peeled off. I ve got a couple of each size somewhere in my shop. I need to find them again!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Cool tip!


----------

